# Why Tie? Why Fly?



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

This has probably been discussed but let's look at it again.

I know several people who started tying their own flies and became good at it and then just stopped. What is it that makes one individual "get into it" an another individual not?

Same with fly fishing in general. What is it that keeps one so interested in fly fishing, that he/she puts away other types of rods?

I know one guy who fly fished every weekend and a couple nights a week and stopped when he got into road bike (peddles) riding. He rarely touches a fly rod now. What is it that either gets it in the blood or doesn't?


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

I think the biggest factor is time. Before I was married, I was flyfishing 5-6 times a week. I worked the night shift and after I was off in the morning, I would head up one of the canyons for 4 or 5 hours. The main reason I switched to flyfishing was due mainly to the fact that I caught a lot more fish. I have had days where I have landed 70+ fish. I could never have done that with a bait rod. It is so easy to catch and release with flies where as with bait I usually ended up keeping half the fish becuase they were bleeders (I didn't know much at my younger days). Jigs and lures are possible but never really got into that. My Grandpa started me tying flies when I was 11 years old. He paid for me to go to 3 classes taught by Doug Hoops in Pleasant Grove. That kicked off my tying frenzy and once I could drive I would do nothing but fish. It took a couple years of practice and experimenting to really get good, but once I figured out most of the local waters, flyfishing is all I do. The only time I have a bait rod in my hand is when I catfish (once a year if lucky) or when baiting my daughter's Dora pole. Nothing against bait, to each his own. Now that I am married with kids, I am lucky to get out once or twice a month. My wife loves to flyfish almost as much as I so if she can't go, I can't go :wink: . Between Family, work, and yard work, my time is pretty much spent. We have several camping trips throughout the year in both Idaho and Utah that allows us to calm the fishing bug somewhat. I can't wait til my kids are a little older and can watch themselves.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I go through spurts with my fly tying. The last few years I was tying up new patterns and trying new things all the time. My boxes got pretty full and I guess I kinda got burned out on it for a bit. I'm sure I'll get the bug again but lately I just walk right past the vise and don't feel like sitting down at it. Fly fishing is my favorite method of catching fish, but I don't feel the need to forsake ice fishing, bait fishing and gear fishing. My fishing goal is to be a well rounded angler, not put myself in a box and place limits on the opportunities that are out there. I want to be like my fishing hero Larry Dahlberg. He da man!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

We are what they call humans- nough said.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

For me fly tying is both a matter of originality, enjoyment and saving money. I like to tie my flies because it allows me to do whatever I want with a fly. Only offered with gold tungsten bead? Tie mine with black tungsten. I can make my own patterns or put my own twist on commercially available patterns. It also allows me to tie patterns that are different than what everyone else is fishing. On places that get hit hard like the Provo and the Green, that is a big plus. Also, I tie to save money and time. When I guide, I go through A LOT of flies. Half to most of the people I take out are never evers or have only very limited experience fly fishing. These people are not used to fighting fish on light line and in heavy current so the break off a lot of flies on fish as well as snags. THey don't know how to get the snag loose so the just snap off the rig without even trying and pass me the rod to re-rig minus the flies. Some days I might go through 2-3 dozen flies on a single guide trip. If I had to buy those flies every day I couldn't afford it, not to mention who has time to stop and pick up flies when you are meeting clients at 7:30 in the morning? So the night before I can enjoys some cold ones and crank out a couple dozies for the next day. No trip to the fly shop. With the cost of tungsten beads and hooks anymore that gap is closing quickly. That is why I try and buy stuff in bulk. Rarely do I buy 25 packs of hooks and beads. I try to pick them up in at least quantities of a hundred or more at a time. Stuff like TMC 3761, 200R, 2457, 2487, and 100's in sizes 16-22 will always have tons of uses year round so I try and stay very well stocked on those.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

I do it because I enjoy it. When I don't enjoy it (which happens from time to time) I don't do it. Why do we do anything? Everyone seems to have their "crack". Tying flies and fishing are mine.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't tie but I do fly.... (did that make any sense)? I really enjoy the challange of being on a river and having to figure out not only where the fish are at but what they are looking for in a given day. I am funny because once a catch a dozen fish I often will change patterns to see if I can get them to eat something else. On the lakes I am open to about anything, bait, hardware, or flies. But on the river I just don't feel right about doing anything other than tossing bugs.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Once I felt I had learned and was capable of tying quickly and making flies aesthetically pleasing, I lost a lot of interest, maybe it was the challenge I was interested in. tying several dozen bugs a week was normal for me, but I'm not one for repetitiveness, so throwing out a dozen nymphs of the same size and type was an arduous task. I've always been very artistically inclined and for that reason, I always would strive for more technical, eye pleasing flies and was a glutton for making stuff up and then proving that fished liked em too. The learning curve definitely flattens out at a certain point, making it for me, less stimulating. (More for the tier and less for the fish, right?) Anymore, I tie 6 or 7 dozen caddis, Salmon flies and may flies to add to the boxes before the Henry's fork season starts and I'm typically good for the year. 

For several years I would fish at least 3 times a week, year round and new most of the local rivers like the back of my hand. I knew typical flows, entomology and would fish every spare moment I had. I slowly progressed towards bigger, quality trips over the run and gun for the Provo, Weber, Blacksmith etc. Anymore, when I do fish, It's several dayers to the Green, HF, Bighorn etc. I guess fishing became about something else for me. I prefer the solitude of a high mountain stream or the longer trips where I can be absorbed in what I am doing and just accept that the only thing I'm doing at that moment is fishing and the rest of the world can fade into the cheap seats.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> With the cost of tungsten beads and hooks anymore that gap is closing quickly.


I've found that a little frustrating. Buy a whiting hackle 100 fly pack and tiemco 25 pack and you're looking at 30-40 cents in materials alone, you can buy many patterns for little more than that. Seems like buying in bulk should help.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

The patterns that you buy at discount online wholesellers are not tied with tungsten beads, whiting hackle, and tiemco hooks.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

So nobody really answered the question. Let me put it this way...are you a fly fisherman?
Are you a fly tier?

Or are you a fisherman who enjoys fly fishing?

If you have to go to other methods of angling to get more trout or to angle after a warm water species, will you reach for another type of rod?

Are you a fly fisherman?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

To give you a direct response I am a fisherman that enjoys fly fishing. I do not tie my own bugs and on lakes and still water I prefer to fish other meathods, but for moving water I fly-fish. I am not sure I can be more clear than that. :mrgreen:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I *hunt *fish with a fly rod on flies I tie.


----------

